# Do you work at the elevator?



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What happens when you unload your truck? Does hazardous chemical enter your mind?

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/baise-grain-dust-labeled-hazardous-chemical?utm_source=2894I4498578G2W&utm_medium=eNL&utm_campaign=Pork+Network+Daily_20141118&utm_term=&utm_content=


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More regulation....gets very frustrating...but some folks think that more regulation is constantly needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm surprised they didn't sneak cow farts in as well.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

When I still had my day job* as a field engineer in the utility industry, the office administrator used to forward a link to OSHA's monthly news release - just to keep us all mindful of the hazards lurking out there. It highlighted recent enforcement efforts, fines levied, etc.

Virtually every month, there was yet another fatality at a grain elevator, Most of the time, someone working at the top of the elevator had fallen into the "quicksand". It was usually a young person who was new to the job. One time, two brothers working a summer job were both killed. Sometimes there would be a flash fire or explosion mentioned.

After years of reading those releases, I remember thinking to myself that grain elevators are profoundly dangerous places to work.

Gary

* I'm now "retired" - at least from off-farm work.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grain elevators can be dangerous places to work....but all the regulation in the world will not prevent carelessness....which is almost always the case with grain suffocations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Grain elevators can be dangerous places to work....but all the regulation in the world will not prevent carelessness....which is almost always the case with grain suffocations.
> 
> Regards, Mike


All the regulation in the world will just cost the elevator more to do business which means the farmer will get less for his crop, plain and simple.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Grain elevators can be dangerous places to work....but all the regulation in the world will not prevent carelessness....which is almost always the case with grain suffocations.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Or stupidity or some combination thereof.


----------

